# Will 02-06 coilovers fit on my 96 Sunny/Sentra?



## mersberj (Mar 7, 2005)

Will these coilovers fit on my 96 Sunny? My back shocks are shot and these seem like a cheap deal if they would work. thanks



The coilovers are koni shocks w/ adjustable dampening along with ground control coilovers. Its a straight bolt on suspension for the 2002-2006 Sentra SER Spec V. I also included the top strut mounts so you don't have to reuse your old one. $150
fs: sentra, corolla, mazda, passat cheap parts


----------

